
The State of JavaScript 2017 survey is now open - sgdesign
https://stateofjs.com/#2017
======
Sir_Cmpwn
This needs a "Heard of it and don't have an opinion" option.

~~~
acdha
The other one I wanted was “Heard of it, but it's not relevant to my current
projects” – “want to learn” overstated my level of interest in some cases.

~~~
nailer
Yeah same. Locally offline DBs that seamlessly sync to remote DBs and
optimistically respond are cool, but not relevant to what I do now.

------
tyrw
I think I got all of them right, but frustrating that it doesn't let you know
at the end.

~~~
hiimshort
It is a survey, the results will be posted later on. If you are interested,
you can view the results from last year while you wait. Interesting to see how
some of the community feels towards certain ideas.

------
nailer
ES5 and ES6/2015 options, but no ES8/2017? My code is requires 'await' and is
significantly better for doing so.

Since it covers SASS/CSS too, would be interested in % of people using grid or
flexbox.

------
altotrees
Took it, always mind-boggling how many new flavors and frameworks are coming
out. Can't keep up! clojurescript, Typescript and vanilla js for me, all day
long. Want to get into Elm also.

~~~
acdha
Any survey like this should include at least one fake framework name to see
which percentage of respondents aren't really reading the questions — but
they'd probably have to preregister it on NPM to avoid someone publishing it
as a joke.

------
bjpbakker
Ironically this survey does not work when javascript is disabled :)

~~~
CharlesW
It'd be ironic if it didn't work when JavaScript _was_ enabled — this seems
pretty on-brand. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

